# Spencer's Deli?



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Still having problems with Lexi eating, and to be honest I'm starting to go off naturediet myself. It smells and I'd really like to give her something that.... had some texture instead of just puree. 

Looking in [email protected] and all the good ones are either pate type food like naturediet, cheap nasty food with bad ingredients (even if they look nicer on the pictures) and nice looking ones which are wayyyyy too expensive or say that small dogs need like way too much food like 3 tins or something..... its so ridiculous.

I did however spot Spencer's deli which looked a lot nicer. It's still expensive but for 5-12kg dogs they need 1-2 pouches so Lexi is around 5 so probs would just need 1... so it's not too bad... Think I worked out about... £24 a month if I bought the bulk boxes... The ingredients don't seem bad but are a bit vague. Like saying "chicken" but not what type like fresh or dry and "rice" which I presume means white rice not brown... but there's not much rice and it seems all right but I've never heard of it and this brand isn't in the wet food index either. 

So wondered what you guys thought. The more thoughts the better! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

One Ive found thats good and I have given these inbetween and found they really like is the Nature menu tinned. It isnt mush and you can see all the vegetables and things, high meat content too. As well as the tins they do pouches although these prefer the tinned.

Natural Dog Food and Natural Cat Food| BARF diet, Raw dog food, Natural Pet Food, Real Meat and Treats, Frozen complete blocks

Natural Dog Food and Natural Cat Food| BARF diet, Raw dog food, Natural Pet Food, Real Meat and Treats, Frozen complete blocks


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've fed it before and thought the ingredient list was good enough  but I am no expert. it is far too expensive for me to feed my lab though but for a smaller dog probably be perfect. I would try her on it and see how she goes 

eta wainwrights has a higher meat content have you tried that?
I think most people like a meat content of about 60% + 

although I don't think the deli is a bad food at all


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> One Ive found thats good and I have given these inbetween and found they really like is the Nature menu tinned. It isnt mush and you can see all the vegetables and things, high meat content too. As well as the tins they do pouches although these prefer the tinned.
> 
> Natural Dog Food and Natural Cat Food| BARF diet, Raw dog food, Natural Pet Food, Real Meat and Treats, Frozen complete blocks
> 
> Natural Dog Food and Natural Cat Food| BARF diet, Raw dog food, Natural Pet Food, Real Meat and Treats, Frozen complete blocks


Think [email protected] sells this aswell so I could have a look but it doesn't show what it's like inside... and thats what I'm bothered about :/


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

redroses2106 said:


> I've fed it before and thought the ingredient list was good enough  but I am no expert. it is far too expensive for me to feed my lab though but for a smaller dog probably be perfect. I would try her on it and see how she goes
> 
> eta wainwrights has a higher meat content have you tried that?
> I think most people like a meat content of about 60% +
> ...


Wainwrights is the same texture as naturediet... like a pate.. That's what I'm trying to move away from... considering the meat content is so high, I don't see why all the good foods need to be processed and mushed up... what happened to lumps of meat? Lol Thanks for the comment tho... I think it will be more expensive than what she is on... think naturediet is about... £11.76 for a months worth and think SD will be about £24...... over double :/


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rini said:


> Think [email protected] sells this aswell so I could have a look but it doesn't show what it's like inside... and thats what I'm bothered about :/


The tins are more solid might be worth buying just one or two tins in a couple of different flavours and trying it to see what you think and see if he will eat it.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> The tins are more solid might be worth buying just one or two tins in a couple of different flavours and trying it to see what you think and see if he will eat it.


Could try. Just worried as every time I've changed her food she's always wanted to change straight onto the new stuff cause its new... so if I don't like it she mightn't eat naturediet even more.... urgh, got a lot to think about. Thanks for the comment tho, any advice is welcome


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Spencers Deli pouches are a complementary food, NOT a complete one - they must be fed alongside a dry kibble, or a complete wet.

They are also just awful! Masses of rubbery jelly dotted with a few pieces of chicken, and the smell is terrible - not foul, just really, really sweet which is not something you'd expect from a chicken pouched food. I haven't used them since they changed the name to Spencers Deli - they used to just be Deli pouches, in a green box, they're a Pets At Home own brand - but I presume the contents themselves haven't changed, just the name and packaging.

Bozita do a chunks in jelly product, which is different from soft/blended foods - which is mostly just pork and the flavour meat - no grains or vegetables, but it's not fantastic. Bozita Chunks in Jelly 6 x 480 g - Great dog food deals at zooplus

Or you could try adding some kibble for a bit of crunch - I always think it must be incredibly boring to eat soft mush everyday!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I buy a lot of my wet food from Zooplus. There are a few varieties that are all meat, no carbs or veg - Rocco Classic or Rinti and Bozita. Animonda has some as well.
Unfortunately Rocco is beef based and I believe Animonda is as well (or may be chicken) with another flavour/protein added.
Heidi doesnt have a problem with beef and does well on the Rocco in particular. It's a can full of solid meat with no gravy or jelly and it isnt the rubbery texture of ND WW etc.

I've not tried her with Bozita but the cat variety in jelly/gravy isnt as meat dense as some of the cans.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that 1 pouch per day or per feed? I have bought this in the past for my chis they are all under 3kg and needed at least 1 pouch a day each


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, especially Sixstar, I suppose that has solved the dilemma about whether to buy it or not. Totally didn't know it wasn't complete :/ sure I didn't see it on the box... probs said somewhere :/ 

The only other one I was looking at was applaws but it's sooooo expensive and it says like 3 tins or something for my small dog... which I thought was a lot and it would make it suuuuuppppper expensive... 

Sticking with naturediet atm just sick of the struggle of trying to get her to eat it up!

The only other thing I've thought of is raw, but I'm worried about bones, her choking, the change of, how much it would cost (as I don't know how good our butchers are), amount to feed and I'm also put off how much other people supplement the meals when they feed raw :/

Thanks again for the replies guys!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Rini said:


> Thanks for the replies, especially Sixstar, I suppose that has solved the dilemma about whether to buy it or not. Totally didn't know it wasn't complete :/ sure I didn't see it on the box... probs said somewhere :/
> 
> The only other one I was looking at was applaws but it's sooooo expensive and it says like 3 tins or something for my small dog... which I thought was a lot and it would make it suuuuuppppper expensive...
> 
> ...


Applaws wet isn't a complete feed either, it's complementary like the Spencers Deli.

Raw food needn't be complicated, needs no supplementing at all if you wish, and I'm sure it would work out very cost effective for a small dog. I have raw fed dogs for over forty years, and only once have I have one majorly choke - and that was on a commercial dog treat, not a piece of raw!

However, I understand it isn't for everyone though - have a read through the Raw sticky, it's a lengthy read, but packed with info.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Applaws wet isn't a complete feed either, it's complementary like the Spencers Deli.
> 
> Raw food needn't be complicated, needs no supplementing at all if you wish, and I'm sure it would work out very cost effective for a small dog. I have raw fed dogs for over forty years, and only once have I have one majorly choke - and that was on a commercial dog treat, not a piece of raw!
> 
> However, I understand it isn't for everyone though - have a read through the Raw sticky, it's a lengthy read, but packed with info.


:O applaws is complementary too even tho it advises 3 tins!? How much do they think a 5kg dog eats!?

Well I will have a look. Was thinking of trying her with a little bit of chicken wing or something to see if she would take but I'm cautious about a change over.. she's really picky and seems to have a sensitive stomach. She loves veggies and stuff tho so she might prefer a raw diet as it looks... less like dog food :/

The thing that was making me think about it is that you can change it around each time so it might keep her interest. Think she's been on ND so long that she's just got bored even tho we change the flavours round :/


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

You could have a look at Forthglade and see if there are any your dog might like also Natures Harvest.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if the wainwrights tins are chunkier than the trays or are they much of a sameness?


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rini said:


> Does anyone know if the wainwrights tins are chunkier than the trays or are they much of a sameness?


wainwrights tins are more mushier than the trays, i buy the tins for our gsd he loves them.


----------



## petshopowner (Dec 11, 2009)

both this and wainwrights are P at H own label foods,packed without references to P at H to lull consumers into thinking they have a choice of ranges, when again they are buying overpriced own brands, made at a third party packer.

beware of anything not made by the person claiming to be the manufacturer. if you are not in charge of production, then you are not in charge of quality control


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

petshopowner said:


> both this and wainwrights are P at H own label foods,packed without references to P at H to lull consumers into thinking they have a choice of ranges, when again they are buying overpriced own brands, made at a third party packer.
> 
> beware of anything not made by the person claiming to be the manufacturer. if you are not in charge of production, then you are not in charge of quality control


Another old post resurrected.

I've not been lulled and definitely not buying overpriced brands. Wainwrights wet trays are fantastic value. Where else can you get 12 trays with 70%ish meat 5% rice for £9.15

[email protected] may not be in control of production/quality control but I'm quite happy that Trading Standards are.

I like to feed a variety of wets, if I follow your advice I'd be very restricted!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Wainwrights trays are made by Forthglade and are excellent quality. Most of us on here do plenty of research into our dogs' food. There's been a few patronizing posts on here recently regarding food .........


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Another old post resurrected.
> 
> I've not been lulled and definitely not buying overpriced brands. Wainwrights wet trays are fantastic value. Where else can you get 12 trays with 70%ish meat 5% rice for £9.15
> 
> ...


Wainwrights are not packed "without reference to Pets at Home". It quite clearly says on the boxes that they are "Made for Pets at Home" and there is a PAH Customer Service number on the box.

I'm not particularly "a fan of PAH" but I do really like their Wainwrights trays.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

henry said:


> Wainwrights are not packed "without reference to Pets at Home". It quite clearly says on the boxes that they are "Made for Pets at Home" and there is a PAH Customer Service number on the box.
> 
> I'm not particularly "a fan of PAH" but I do really like their Wainwrights trays.


Thanks for confirming that - I thought it was the case but couldnt be bothered to dig out the box to find out Your memory is much better than mine


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

if you feed kibble too you don't need so many cans/pouches and they still get variety. 

I'll use one ..stuff some kongs with a can and freeze. it's less than a 1/4 of the tray to fill a kong...but I use it as part of their food allowance. Handy if I have to go out or breakfast if need to give them a little of something to hide meds in before we go out (more for elderly dog whose sick if she walks on empty stomach). 

when we get back they can have remainder of breakfast usually as kibble in treat toys or sprinkled over garden to sniff out if its nice out. 

I do home cooked too so a few meals they will get fresh chicken and veg and use kibble as base to make sure they got all their vitamins etc. Mine like the tiny Cesar foil tins too as a topper they just share one on top of their kibble and mine are black lab x collie and border collie, so not small dogs. 

I think it would work out too expensive to feed them each entirely on several tins/trays a day...today I'm cooking shepherds pie so they'll get (lamb) mince and carrots on their dinner and the leftovers in kong with leftover potato (no mushroom and onions in theirs) to make them a 'shepherds pie kong' for treat tomorrow when we get back from walk. 

I got some Nature's menu to try I think it must be the pouches so not sure if thats raw like the frozen complete meals or more like the cans? I thought it was raw mince and veg steamed in pouches or something?


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

bozita isnt bad, also terra canis, animonda, rinti 

does your furkid have any dried food at all?


----------



## nicknock (Feb 21, 2014)

I have tried spencers Deli with my little dog charlie and I really liked the look of it, it does look like proper chicken and it has rice and peas in it. Charlie loved it and he is fussy little monkey.


----------

